# cpl-320

## pablo_supertux

Hi

vor einem Jahr habe ich mir den Samsung CPL-325W Drucker gekauft. Ich habe den UnifiedLinuxDriver Version 1.07 installiert und war froh, dass der Drucker sofort ging.

Ich habe gerade einen world Update gemacht und dabei wurde libtiff aktualisiert. Seitdem hat mein Drucker aufgehört zu arbeiten.

In CUPS steht dann: "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc failed" und ein ldd /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc zeigte, dass libtiff.so.3 nicht gefunden wurde. Also habe ich revdep-rebuild ausgeführt und cups neu installiert. Hab dann gecheckt, ob alle libs vorhanden sind, doch der Fehler bleibt. Auch eine weitere Installation vom UnifiedLinuxDriver (auch die neuste Version von der Samsung homepage) konnte nicht weiterhelfen.

Hat jemand auch Erfahrung mit diesen Treibern gemacht? Bzw. ganz ohne diesen blöden UnifiedLinuxDriver? Der Drucker hat guten Dienste geleistet, ich möchte ihn weiterhin verwenden.

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## firefly

ich habe einen CPL-300N und mit den offiziellen Treibern von Samsung konnte ich mich nie anfreuden.

Stattdessen verwende ich einen opensource treiber von hier: http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/

Es gibt auch noch splix nur mit meinem hat der nicht funktioniert.

----------

## musv

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> In CUPS steht dann: "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc failed" und ein ldd /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc zeigte, dass libtiff.so.3 nicht gefunden wurde. Also habe ich revdep-rebuild ausgeführt und cups neu installiert.

 

Bringt nichts, da rastertosamsungsplc zum Samsung UnifiedLinuxDriver gehört. Mit Cups hat das nichts zu tun. Der Samsung-Treiber kopiert einfach die Dateien in den Filterordner von cups.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Auch eine weitere Installation vom UnifiedLinuxDriver (auch die neuste Version von der Samsung homepage) konnte nicht weiterhelfen.

 

Workaround:

Setz einen Link der aktuellen libtiff.so.X auf die libtiff.so.3. Dann sollte es erstmal wieder funktionieren. 

Ich verwende auch den Unified-Treiber (CLP-315w). Bis letzte Woche funktionierte der Drucker bei mir noch. Müsste erstmal ein Update ausführen und testen, ob ich denselben Fehler bekomm.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ayayaya, ich hab's vergessen, dass ich diesen Thread aufgemacht hatte  :Wink: 

Danke erstmal für die Antworten, ich habe das Problem 10 Minuten nach dem Post gefixt, das Problem war, dass ghostscript neu gebaut werden musste wegen libjpeg. Allerdings bin ich drauf gekommen, weil ich den Filter umbauen musste:

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "args $@" >> /tmp/rastertosamsungsplc.log

exec /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc.orig "$@" 2>> /tmp/rastertosamsungsplc.log

```

Damit konnte ich sehen, dass gs nicht gestartet werden konnte. Wenn ich in der Vergangenheit nicht meine eigene cups Filter geschrieben hätte, wäre ich diesmal echt hilflos gewesen.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ich habe einen CPL-300N und mit den offiziellen Treibern von Samsung konnte ich mich nie anfreuden.
> 
> Stattdessen verwende ich einen opensource treiber von hier: http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/
> 
> 

 

davon wusste ich nicht, ich werde mir den anschauen.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   In CUPS steht dann: "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc failed" und ein ldd /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc zeigte, dass libtiff.so.3 nicht gefunden wurde. Also habe ich revdep-rebuild ausgeführt und cups neu installiert. 
> 
> Bringt nichts, da rastertosamsungsplc zum Samsung UnifiedLinuxDriver gehört. Mit Cups hat das nichts zu tun. Der Samsung-Treiber kopiert einfach die Dateien in den Filterordner von cups.
> 
> 

 

anscheinend ist rastertosamsungsplc gegen eine cups lib gelinkt, die libtiff braucht. Denn als ich cups neu gebaut habe, hat ldd rastertosamsungsplc gezeigt, dass libtiff gefunden wurde. Funktioniert wollte das Ding aber dennoch nicht, das lag aber daran, dass ghostscript neu gebaut werden musste. Ich hätte nur revdep-rebuild ausführen mussen, bevor ich so eine Panik mache.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Auch eine weitere Installation vom UnifiedLinuxDriver (auch die neuste Version von der Samsung homepage) konnte nicht weiterhelfen. 
> 
> Workaround:
> 
> Setz einen Link der aktuellen libtiff.so.X auf die libtiff.so.3. Dann sollte es erstmal wieder funktionieren. 
> ...

 

das ist eine schlecht Idee und sowas habe ich mit anderen Paketen schon gemacht und ist meistens in die Hose gegangen, meistens veraschieden sich die Sachen dann mit einem segfault.

----------

